# Yo-Zuri Bonita



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

I have heard good things about the Yo-Zuri Bonita trolling lure for wahoo. Has anyone used one recently and had good results?


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i can tell you yo zuri will out fish rapala as far as specks and reds go.thats my opinion.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have used Yozui Bonitas for 10yrs with good success.Our largest Wahoo to date on the bonitas is75 lbs south of Destin past the Ozark. I have not had any luck this year. We've only gone offshore 3 times this year and never really found good conditions.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

caught a hoo on a dolphin colored bonita couple of weeks ago


----------



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

Have you had any luck with the red/black bonita?


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

any color combination that includes black is good for wahoo,my favorites are purple/black an mahi colored.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

have had kings beat the tar out of a black and purple one, havn't used it out far enough to try for the wahoo yet.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *au1 (7/31/2008)*Have you had any luck with the red/black bonita?


Caught a wahoo onone two weeks go


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Lets not forget about my favorite color What i call "Tony the Tiger" ........orange with A blackTop................deadly on large wahoo. I always troll it right behind the boat in the prop wash.


----------



## Tightlinesinga (Oct 3, 2007)

When trolling them close in the wash how close and do you use a flatline clip? Also what seems to be the best speed to pull them?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

We trolled the larger red with black top in the Keys last week in the prop wash for about an hour until something hit it so hard it broke in half.


----------



## specksnreds (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you guys trolling it directly in the wash or a little deeper and just behind it?

I guess if you look back can you see running in the wash? Using a Flatline Clip?

I've never trolled one, but I've been thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Fish Puprle. I hate to unkhook the fish.

Dave


----------



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info it has been really helpful. I have mine rigged with a 150# mono leader. Is this enough? Should I be using a floro or wire leader?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fluoro is a waste of money on Wahoo plugs. Wahoo are not leader shy. 150# mono is probably ok as the mouth is on the plug. However, I use 150-200# sevenstrand, just in case they bite in front of my plug.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *au1 (8/14/2008)*Thanks for the info it has been really helpful. I have mine rigged with a 150# mono leader. Is this enough? Should I be using a floro or wire leader?




Actually, no. Go up to 300#.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

New to all this as well. We trolled the Bonita with a 6/0 Penn w/ 80lb mono with a 4 to 5 foot 300lb mono leader attached with a large barrel swivel. Will this set up work? Did not have any luck. Just Bonita hit some of our surface lures. Coming down the first week of September to try again. Thanks Guys.


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Why use mono on a wahoo lure? Just put the cable on it and you don't have to worry about the cutoff. 300# cable on ours.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *spiderjohn (8/15/2008)*Why use mono on a wahoo lure? Just put the cable on it and you don't have to worry about the cutoff. 300# cable on ours.




Where do you get 300# cable? What does it look like? Does it last as long as mono - NO. That's why.


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is a pic of 280 lb cable I found online at the J and M website. Below is an excerpt from Xanadu which is in line with his response to my post but note the end of his post as well. Perhaps my comment about using cable is not as far fetched as the response I received would imply. 

Posted: 5/30/08 on Pensacola Fishing Forum

>>>>>>>The action on the bonitas is pretty severe and if you don't pay awful close attention, the wiggling of the lure will wear through the wire or cable. Any kink in the wire will turn into a break when a big hooter smashes your lure, xo if you're going to use the wire like Cuz suggests, make sure you keep a real close eye on it and probably change it after every fish or trip. Wahoo are not leader shy and, as far as I'm concerned, you could use aircraft cable for leader, but make sure you have chafe tube on it or the bonita will eventually eat through the cable or eat through the lure loop. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblPostSignature>________________________________________________________________________________________









www.topconstructioninc.net


----------



## bullet175 (Aug 11, 2008)

What size bonitas do you guys generally prefer? Or is it simply the bigger the bait the bigger the fish?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I prefer the 6 1/2" and 8 1/2" models in Black/orange and baby tuna (black back, orange sides and yellow belly). I rig mine on either 300# mono or 275# cable.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep. Read the water and the fish, and ask the locals. Most will tell you what to use. Some are bad eggs, but fish your spread.



I always pull one purple for wahoo and a blue and white CJ with hoo for Marlin.


----------

